# Import/Export Scenes



## SoWhoYou (Nov 19, 2016)

It would be pretty cool if we could import/export scenes to files.
People could easily share things and sharing is nice :)


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 19, 2016)

While a built-in import/export option would be nice for user-friendliness, Scene Collections are already available as files in "%AppData%\obs-studio\basic\scenes".  You can copy files from there to export, and you can place files there to import.


----------



## dodgepong (Nov 28, 2016)

If you do that, keep in mind that your friend will likely have to fix things like Webcams, game captures, and media paths for everything you import.


----------

